# Muay Thai combinations



## EMT (Jul 31, 2017)

A thread to share your favorite and most effective Muay Thai combos

I'll start with my favorite 4-count combos:


(Left) kick to the body + cross + jab + (right) kick to the body

Jab + cross + (Left) hook + (right) leg kick

Cross + (left) elbow + (right) short hook + (right) elbow

Muay Thai combinations


----------

